# What is your smallest antique bottle?



## Sir.Bottles (May 22, 2012)

What is your smallest, tiniest antique bottle in your collection?? I'll show you tommorow.[]


----------



## epackage (May 22, 2012)

Mine, thanks to Rocky...


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 22, 2012)

Just over 1Â½".


----------



## Conch times (May 22, 2012)

The babies.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 22, 2012)

The far left looks like BA something and a pen or brush indent, nice. I don't own a pencil but it definitely looks small.[]


----------



## cyberdigger (May 22, 2012)

Here's mine, thanks to Jim, if I recall correctly..


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 22, 2012)

Got me beat and ground stopper to boot. I got a hankering for those ground stoppers. That's... like... super cool Charlie!!!


----------



## cyberdigger (May 22, 2012)

Thanks Eric! I actually use it, too.. I keep my life savings in it..


----------



## epackage (May 22, 2012)

[]


----------



## whittled (May 22, 2012)

I see what your smelling. Shaving pennies just plain ^%@*'s after awhile.[][]


----------



## cyberdigger (May 22, 2012)

Oops, I found 2 more, even smaller.. though they lack the character of the amber one, the clear one measures 2.8cm, or 1 1/8".. the green one is a newer perfume which my wife likes but doesn't have room for..


----------



## timeinabottle (May 22, 2012)

Here's mine. The little brown one is only 13/16 in diameter and a whopping 1 3/8 tall!


----------



## botlguy (May 22, 2012)

Here's my entries. The clear / colorless screw top measures 1 3/16", the amber is 1 3/8: and embossed CUTTER & is tooled top.


----------



## Stardust (May 23, 2012)

Mine is thanks to Rocky also, with a "star" on the bottom...It's one of my favorites. I'll have to take a pic in a few days when life slows down. It's very tiny maybe 1 1/2" and I love it ~   * star []


----------



## historycarve (May 23, 2012)

https://docs.google.com/drawings/d/1Kv_ZNdjDfrYhA-VSjnLiBy_kaeYgfKi9hJz8OonotUw/edit?pli=1

 Smallest Bots. in my collection.


----------



## botlguy (May 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  historycarve
> 
> https://docs.google.com/drawings/d/1Kv_ZNdjDfrYhA-VSjnLiBy_kaeYgfKi9hJz8OonotUw/edit?pli=1
> 
> Smallest Bots. in my collection.


 Sorry, those are way too big. [][8D]

 This thread is right down my alley, take a look at my signature. I just this weekend picked up a dozen pieces (at the bottle show in Kent, Washington) to help fill up the top of my window casings. I still need about 100 more so I am asking for your help to acquire them. I will accept bottles up to 3" tall if colored or embossed but the smaller the better. I have some stuff to trade also if that is preferred or will pay cash. 

 Please keep this going, I am enjoying the heck out of this.


----------



## LC (May 23, 2012)

I seem to recall a thread concerning this topic some months back . I had posted a two and an eighth inch SOZODONT FOR THE TEETH AND BREATH . This little one and five eighths inch VICK'S bottle is actually the smallest bottle I have . Value wise it is probably worthless , but I have always thought it is a neat newer bottle being it still has the original cap on it .


----------



## botlguy (May 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  L C
> Value wise it is probably worthless , but I have always thought it is a neat newer bottle being it still has the original cap on it .


 If I were some place, like a show or antique shop, where this was priced at $1.00 or two, I would "POP" for it, so not worthless even though a "Buck" isn't much anymore. I am now really into these little charmers.  I searched the show (Kent, Wa.) this weekend diligently in the "cheap" boxes for such items.


----------



## LC (May 23, 2012)

I just meant it was worth very little, of course most everything is worth a little something . Just a neat bottle . I have maybe eight or ten small bottles a little bigger than this that I have hung on to over the years .


----------



## botlguy (May 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  L C
> 
> I just meant it was worth very little, of course most everything is worth a little something . Just a neat bottle . I have maybe eight or ten small bottles a little bigger than this that I have hung on to over the years .


 I'm the same way L C. I have had this stuff since my digging days back in the 1960s -70s and am now down-valueing, selling the expensive / valuable stuff and picking up little, inexpensive stuff to maintain the contacts. I like the people most of all. My point was not to disagree with you but to let you know there are still folks in the hobby that enjoy things about the hobby other than the money aspect although that's alright also. I really like it when I read that folks hang on to stuff just because they like it and not because it's worth a lot of money. I have a bottle I want to sell for $4,000 but will still go out and look for $.50 - $1.00 bottles. That, to me, is what the hobby is all about. 

 Alas, I ramble.   Please forgive me.


----------



## LC (May 23, 2012)

Sounds like we pretty much think along the same lines , started out in the seventies digging on the banks of the Ohio River in Cincinnati . Like you , I have some pretty decent bottles , and also a lot of two , three , and four dollars bottles . lol . Most of them have been in boxes for years , need to do a lot of thinning out myself . My Boys tell me that when I croak they intend to get rid of all this JUNK as they call it that I have . I can see them having a yard when I am gone and sell my two hundred up to a fifteen hundred dollar or so bottles for three bucks . Makes me cringe to think about it . Should do like you I guess , sell the good ones off and let some one else enjoy looking at them , and play around with the el cheapos .


----------



## aj0446 (May 23, 2012)

here are some of mine.


----------



## Sir.Bottles (May 23, 2012)

Here is Mine....


----------



## Sir.Bottles (May 23, 2012)

Here is the closer look!
 The flask like (bottle on the left) 3 inches.
 The square 2 9/16 inches.
 Well it just a day after I make this thread & many of you beat me down[].
 But cheers up good for all of you[] & Happy Collecting![][]


----------



## whittled (May 24, 2012)

Well it's not the smallest but is my favorite. I received it from a member here, I'll leave that to them to disclose their name if they choose, I'm a anonymity respecter. Thank you again though!!!
 It's about 1Â¾", BIM and embossed on both sides as a Hoods pills variant, the label hides one side but I did a rubbing once. The label stays on. 
 I'd like to "take it with me" when I go but it would probably just melt.[]


----------



## botlguy (May 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  whittled
> 
> Well it's not the smallest but is my favorite. I received it from a member here, I'll leave that to them to disclose their name if they choose, I'm a anonymity respecter. Thank you again though!!!
> It's about 1Â¾", BIM and embossed on both sides as a Hoods pills variant, the label hides one side but I did a rubbing once. The label stays on.
> I'd like to "take it with me" when I go but it would probably just melt.[]


 Being a small bottle fan myself, I really like this one also. I have one but sans the label. Really like labels on such animals.


----------



## Stardust (May 27, 2012)

The tiny star bottle is from Rocky : ) the star is on the bottom ~ I have it laying with the star showing it's about 1 1/4" ~ the lay down perfume is from Rick Price : ) where is he these days? I sure miss his digs. It's about 3 " long ~ They are near a salt shaker just for color and size. I love them both ~


----------



## grizz44 (May 28, 2012)

1 3/4" is as small as I could get.






 * Sulton Drug Co, St Louis
 * Oriental
 * Smiths Certified Enamel
 * Thycolol


----------



## Powerhead (May 30, 2012)

Here's my smallest..

 I found it Saturday while picking after a heavy rain shower. Just sitting pretty on the top of a pile we already picked through....

 1 7/16" high X 1/2" wide

 Anyone have an idea what it is??


----------



## Powerhead (May 30, 2012)

Width 1/2"


----------



## luckiest (May 30, 2012)

Here's mine, the blue one is 1.5 inches, the little clear one is about 1 inch high, the blue has a ground top with threads and chinese characters embossed down both sides.







 the thing in between the two is a penny leaning against a thimble.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (May 30, 2012)

We did this on here a few years ago and if I remember correctly capsoda won the smallest then. If any one can find the thread repost it.


----------



## cyberdigger (May 30, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Powerhead
> 
> Here's my smallest..
> 
> ...


 
 Hi Rick,
 Many of these tiny ones held medicines and stuff which were administered hypodermically, a syringe would be inserted and the contents withdrawn through the needle, next stop was somebody's blood vein.. one telltale sign of such a vial is if you fill it with water and gently turn it upside down, no water will drip out.. not exactly 100% a way to tell, but most of the time..


----------



## botlguy (May 30, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  luckiest
> 
> Here's mine, the blue one is 1.5 inches, the little clear one is about 1 inch high, the blue has a ground top with threads and chinese characters embossed down both sides.
> 
> ...


 Is the littlest, colorless one embossed? Looks like it in the picture.


----------



## nhpharm (May 30, 2012)

Here is one of mine...L. Gamotis & Co./Donaldsonville, LA...open pontiled, 2" tall and 1" in diameter.  Some of the smallest embossing I have ever seen...they had to fit Donaldsonville on there!


----------



## deenodean (May 31, 2012)

#1- mini oil lamp, #2- travelers ink, #3- amber vase, #4- clear vial , #5- Holloways Corn Cure, #6- Murine Eye Remedy, #7 Ayers Pills , #8 & 9 - 2 Essence of Peppermint, #10 & 11  - 2 Turlington's , #12- mini stone ink..


----------



## deenodean (May 31, 2012)

Travelers ink is the smallest bottle I have... 1 x 1 " , I dug it along with the tin case..the ink also has a sheared lip.


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 3, 2012)

Not quite my smallest , but 1 5/8" tall. Definately my smallest with a label. It's Sherman, Williams & Co./ Scarlet Lake /expressly for coloring wax/ Cleveland.


----------



## RelicRaker (Oct 8, 2017)

Thought I'd revive this older thread since my only intact find today was a micro mini. Some flecks of the contents—a green-black gummy substance—are still visible.


----------



## carling (Oct 9, 2017)

Here's a previous thread on small bottles..........

https://www.antique-bottles.net/showthread.php?146775-Your-smallest-bottle


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Oct 9, 2017)

This is a small Sam Chesbro Druggist Williamntic bottle from CT I aquired.


----------



## DavidW (Oct 9, 2017)

Here is probably the smallest bottle I have. It's probably from the 1920s-1940s (found in a dump of that age) but has no markings. ABM, possibly a perfume bottle. Anyone seen this before?


----------



## RelicRaker (Oct 9, 2017)

Very cool smalls! 
DavidW - Haven't seen that exact one but have dug a few ridged perfumes.  20s–40s is about right for the artifacts I've found with them (such as "Federal Law" whiskeys and embossed ABM milks).


----------



## Harry Pristis (Oct 9, 2017)

Here are mine:


----------

